# Which real estate services websites are the most popular in Canada?



## Nathan (May 25, 2015)

Hi everybody,
I wonder, how many user-friendly Real Estate websites, which offer the wide range of services, there are in Canada. Is it optimal and advantageously not to hire a real estate agent / realtor for appartments renting or buying and to have a choice of the best offers observation at the same time? As I've looked through many listings of websites in real estate and haven't found any suitable for myself.
Any practical recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I suspect you are a spammer, but in case you are not, the best real estate website is realtor.ca. You can also use it to find a realtor to hire if you feel like it would be helpful.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

He's asking about rentals though, so it's a rather confusing message, realtors are usually not the best place to look for rental units...perhaps kijiji? Unless he's looking to buy rentals...


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

While this question is related to the topic, I was wondering if it was common that realtor websites "advertise" listings?

In my case, I am selling through Grapevine, and am listing on MLS via Usher Group (through Grapevine), but I noticed that if I type in my address into Google, websites like Century 21, Remax, etc. show up at the top of the list. When I click through, I see they have basically scraped MLS of the info and pictures. It gives the impression that they are the listing agents, even though at the bottom of the websites in small font it says that listing agent is the Usher Group. Meanwhile on the side of the webpage there is a feedback form to contact the realtor (Century 21, Remax, etc) to arrange for a viewing.

Is this a new thing, or something I never noticed before? It strikes me as a little misleading to say the least.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Many realtors directly embed MLS listings into their sites. It's an automated process, so they don't generally control the content. 

If someone puts an offer on the private sale, it can be a bit confusing as to who has to pay their fees, but they'll list everything they can to generate interest. Many will try to talk the buyer into other places if interest is shown in yours.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Again the only problem I have is that it appears odd, since I would expect realtors to only show properties that they are seller agents for. I can understand that they try to generate interest, but I still think it is slightly misleading.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Like it or not www.kijiji.ca is the biggest now and owned by Ebay.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Berubeland said:


> Like it or not www.kijiji.ca is the biggest now and owned by Ebay.


Not. I don't like it. 

There was a recent news article about Kijiji phenomenon. It's a Canadian only thing. It has failed in other countries. The name is stupid, how do you even pronounce it or write it, how many 'i' s are there? 2, 5, 10? It's just a silly baby babble word.


----------



## Nathan (May 25, 2015)

Spudd said:


> I suspect you are a spammer, but in case you are not, the best real estate website is realtor.ca. You can also use it to find a realtor to hire if you feel like it would be helpful.


 Heh, a spammer))why should I be ?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Nathan said:


> Heh, a spammer))why should I be ?


No offense! It's just your first post to the board, and I thought it seemed like you were probably going to follow up saying something like "try myrealestatewebsite.com! it's awesome!". Glad to hear you aren't a spammer.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

MoreMiles said:


> Not. I don't like it.
> 
> There was a recent news article about Kijiji phenomenon. It's a Canadian only thing. It has failed in other countries. The name is stupid, how do you even pronounce it or write it, how many 'i' s are there? 2, 5, 10? It's just a silly baby babble word.


I don't like it because their price gouging on ads is out of control. 99% of the time I'll use top ads which cost around $50 per week per rental property, which happens to be about 400% more than any of the other listing sites. 

Then on top of that they want to charge me an extra $29.99 per property per month. 

Or get a "commercial account" which costs $600 per month. Now the top ads are littered with REIT listings. 

If my clients didn't insist on having their ads up there, they'd never get a cent of my money again.


----------



## CharlesF.Donahue (Jan 7, 2015)

Actually, I have no idea about which real estate services websites are the most popular in Canada. But if the website gives you the complete details on the seller and buyer info that is more effective information for investors.


----------



## Nathan (May 25, 2015)

Spudd said:


> No offense! It's just your first post to the board, and I thought it seemed like you were probably going to follow up saying something like "try myrealestatewebsite.com! it's awesome!". Glad to hear you aren't a spammer.


Nice to hear from you Yep, I am a new here, I'm just trying to study the real estate sphere, that's why asking for some recommendations from experienced people.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

So, does that mean you're going to clarify your question as to what you are actually looking for as far as information goes?


----------



## Nathan (May 25, 2015)

Just a Guy said:


> So, does that mean you're going to clarify your question as to what you are actually looking for as far as information goes?


Ok, I'll try to explan in simple words. I'm just looking for a house to rent or buy, but I'd like to get everything done by myselt without realtors. Just need some practical recommendations, where there is the best choice of buildings and how to pass all the chores of buying process.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

you realize that 95% of all real estate transactions (buying and selling) involve a realtor. If you want the best selection of houses, you're probably going to have to work with a realtor to buy. There are some sites (Property brothers, Comfree, etc.) that are set up for people who want to sell direct, but their selection is significantly less and the prices are usually the same as it's the seller who wants to make the money he'd normally spend on a realtor.

As for finding rentals, and even a few sales, Kijiji is probably the best place to look for rentals as we've said earlier.


----------



## Nathan (May 25, 2015)

Just a Guy said:


> you realize that 95% of all real estate transactions (buying and selling) involve a realtor. If you want the best selection of houses, you're probably going to have to work with a realtor to buy. There are some sites (Property brothers, Comfree, etc.) that are set up for people who want to sell direct, but their selection is significantly less and the prices are usually the same as it's the seller who wants to make the money he'd normally spend on a realtor.
> 
> As for finding rentals, and even a few sales, Kijiji is probably the best place to look for rentals as we've said earlier.


Thanks for your help I suspect that there are less chances to avoid a realtor involvement, but still hope for it. I'll review the sites you've advised for appropriate building, as it should be a starting point. Thank you once again and also I'm very grateful for everybody's advice!!!!


----------



## tkirk62 (Jul 1, 2015)

Looking to rent Kijiji is the way to go, I found every house I rented through university on Kijiji. I agree though that there is value in using a realtor (selection, perhaps some expertise, etc) and most private sellers will not be significantly less.

If you do decide for a realtor, Sutton.com has a big selection and wide footprint. I know a few people who have had success with them.


----------



## Buccaneer (Jul 11, 2015)

Nathan said:


> Thanks for your help I suspect that there are less chances to avoid a realtor involvement, but still hope for it. I'll review the sites you've advised for appropriate building, as it should be a starting point. Thank you once again and also I'm very grateful for everybody's advice!!!!


If you are buying a home, why would you not want to have a REALTOR represent your best interests and provide you with sound investment advice? it is the seller that pays for the fees anyway  check this short video on the buying process


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Can you real estate agent pusher type of scammer just sod off? You're polluting this board with your spam.


----------



## Buccaneer (Jul 11, 2015)

I did not realize that this was a closed discussion and you were the moderator


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Reported.


----------

